# Be online at 2pm cst



## CEM Store (Dec 28, 2010)

I know many of you will be away during the holidays....but make an effort to be online at 2pm  CST today..... I'll make it worth your while!


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok, im like 2 mins early... but its 1:58 pm central time


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm here......


----------



## Ocnbreeze (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks like a 1/2 off sale at his site.


----------



## toothache (Dec 28, 2010)

it's in another thread


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 28, 2010)

im in both but i still dont see anything


----------



## freakinhuge (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/118596-cem-1-hour-sale-starting-now.html


----------



## freakinhuge (Dec 28, 2010)

don't even bother going to the thread...just go to cem products now to get 50% off


----------

